# Mothers Smoking With Babies In The Car



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

This morning I stopped next to a minivan people carrier thingy at the traffic lights. There was a toddler in his toddler chair in the back seat, a baby in a backwards facing baby seat in the front, and the mother driving.

The stupid cow was smoking a cigarette and was moving her left hand (which was holding the cigarette) between flicking ash in to the ashtray and stroking the babies hair 

Cigarettes now have MASSIVE signs on the packets stating that smoking kills and harms children.

How can people smoke with kids in the car? I should also point out that the windows were ALL shut apart from a small opening in the drivers window - not that having open windows would be much better.

Sadam kills his people with chemical weapons. People like this woman are killing their kids with nothing less potent 

The practice of smoking in a car with children under the age of 18 should be banned. If you want to smoke, stop and take a break or don't carry kids in your car.

I feel really angry but more than that I feel REALLY sad because the health of those kids IS damaged 

phoTToniq


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Yup, I agree.

Personally, I would ban smoking completely.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I totally agree


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Problem is, giving up smoking takes a bit of effort, and some people can't be arsed. A mate of mine's girlfriend couldn't be bothered giving up smoking when she was pregnant despite everyone having a go.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Even more irresponsible are the parents that transport their kids around in cars and do not strap them in or let them stand between the front seats. [smiley=rifle.gif]

Having personally experienced the 'joy' of being thrown between the front seats of a car and hitting my face on the gear lever because my father had to brake suddenly, it really pisses me off when I see people allowing their kids to stand there.

Our stupid neighbour's wife (or even our neighbour's stupd wife, both are correct in this case!) looks after children after-school while their parents are still at work. She has 4 children of her own and looks after another 6. When she needs to go shopping, she just bundles tham all in her Seat Alhambra and bombs off to the shops with the kids flying around the inside, hanging out of the sunroof, you get the picture. Stupid, stupid cow. [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I SMOKE! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

You may be surprised to hear that given my post.

I do not smoke in my car (or anyone elses car) because if you do smoke in your car:

a) the car smells like someone died in it 
b) it is hugely discourteous to any passengers in the car at the time

However, at least adults can make their opinion known. If you are sitting in someone elses car and they smoke in it, that IS their choice and you should leave the car and find another way to travel.

My main point is that KIDS can't vote with their feet. They either know no better then to stay in the car or have no choice 

phoTToniq


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Due to expensive but highly successful hypnotherapy / bore you to death Allen Carr course (see threads passim), I have not had a Melvyn for three weeks, and, bizarrely, do not miss or think about it. I genuinely think I'm cured.

However, when I was smoking (for 20 years!) I smoked outside. Never in the house, never in the car. Neither did anyone else. Ghastly smell.

Anyway, one of the reasons I stopped smoking was that my 4 year old son was constantly on at me not to smoke ("other" parental pressure and nursery, I guess). Unlike adults, you can't just tell children to piss off, you have to explain things to them. I found that I couldn't explain to him why I smoked.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice one Vernan - sounds like the treatment worked for you then.

Lucky beggar - you don't have to go through the craving hell (you would have had at least a thousand by now!)


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Yes, it genuinely worked. As you know, I was a bit sceptical, but, after a very long and tedious afternoon (it lasts 5.5 hours!), wherein I smoked about 20 ****, I left there feeling that I didn't want to smoke.

Since then, for the first week or so I felt that I missed smoking, particularly at certain times, but didn't want a cigarette, if that makes sense.

Have since been out to the pub, been out with smokers etc and not been tempted, and quite honestly, now it doesn't bother me.

Would recommend it thoroughly


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I do not like to see smokers smoking in their cars with children.

Furthermore whilst they are trying to concentrate on their next puff and possibly trying to concentrate on their childrens behaviour they are not fully concentrating on the roads or other drivers!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

You sanctimonious set .......

If the mindless morons who smoke want to shorten the life of their offspring that's fine by me.
Pathetic puffing parents produce prats prone to (sorry brain cells faded due to smoking and couldn't think of a word that began with 'p' - ) be carbon copies, so just get rid of the whole fecking lot of 'em. Stop them wearing their seatbelts, encourage them to kill themselves off, use them as body part doners, rend them down for tallow.

Well, it is the flame room ......

And you are right, they do smell and throw their butt ends all over the place.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

with all the talk of banning talking on mobile phones while driving I would have to say that surely smoking while driving is worse?! Ive seen my bro drop his *** and go into a panic !! the to**er.

There were 2 cases a year or so ago where Hampshire police prosecuted and won a case of a women eating a kitkat while sat at trafic lights!!! Thats going too far, i agree that they should ban smoking if they ban phones!!!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

unfortunately your taxes are going into the nhs to keep them alive despite their attempts to poison themselves or get cancer ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Smoking with kids in the car and smoking while pregnant is exactly the same as child abuse and should be treated EXACTLY the same.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

I agree.....i have seen women smoking in their cars with the windows slightly open......and while they are driving their trying to aim their cigerette out of that little gap in the window to drop their ash. Trying not to miss and hit the window instead....while they are doing that ...they cant have their eyes on the road....

Its really scary....They are putting their lives and the babies at risk.....both at the same time

Farha


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Smoking with kids in the car and smoking while pregnant is exactly the same as child abuse and should be treated EXACTLY the same.


Perhaps we should have a mandatory warning like on *** packets displayed BOLDY on the dashes of all cars:

SMOKING WHILST DRIVING MIGHT SEVERELY IMPAIR YOUR CHILDS LATENT GENIOUS


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

;D Ya should have seen the smoke coming outta my ears this morning when I left the Audi Dealers ;D

I was once travelling as a passenger whilst the driver was smoking.. He went to flick his butt out of the window . It blew back in the car and burnt me on the neck...

At the next meet I will show you the scar ... Assholes. : : : :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

: : ;D ;D



> Perhaps we should have a mandatory warning like on *** packets displayed BOLDY on the dashes of all cars:
> 
> SMOKING WHILST DRIVING MIGHT SEVERELY IMPAIR YOUR CHILDS LATENT GENIOUS


 : :


----------

